# CRS tank size



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

What tank size is the best to keep crystal red shrimp?
wilma


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey if you are a beginner I would start w/ a 10 gallon or smaller...everything will be easier to manage...I had a problem of jumping into CRS w/ a 30g to a 50g w/ little success....now I transferred my shrimps to a 10g and now everything is in place...good luck


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I have heard 20 gallon or more. Thanks for answering.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Well technically they can live in any size tank as long as you keep the water parameters stable, but I'd just get the biggest tank you can afford.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I have them in 10, 20, 40 and a 55 gallon and all populations are doing quite well, as mentioned maintaining clean water with steady parameters is the key and that result is much easier to achieve in larger tanks.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I moved them yesterday to a 20 long with lots of live plants, so hope they do well.
wilma


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I keep my shrimps in 125g planted tank... and no fish.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

I think 20G is a really good size to keep CRS....I have 4 tanks all around 20G...easy to control water quality and change water...


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

They seem to like the 20 L and all the live plants.
wilma


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

I mainly house my CRS in 10 and 20 gallon tanks. In my opinion, it is easier to monitor each specimen in smaller tanks with the possibility of moving a few around easier for breeding purposes.


----------

